# After Grant



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

Dear All,

I thought to start this thread for questions which we seem to ask in different threads right after having grant.

There are still sticky threads for detail info about life in auzi but still there are scattered info for the preparation time from grant to landing.

We are planning to move in May Insha ALLAh but have following queries in mind.

we know the limit of 5000$ each on flight but need to know particularly Pakistani airport staff , that how they treat you. 

having trouble in initial accommodation as we have no one there to fix it up. so what is the best way to do it other than airbnb. 

any idea for parcel post costs for belonging which you cannot take along in 30 kg limit or best to buy from auzi.. like bed stuff blankets , quilts?


i hope rest of you also will ask your questions and this brain storming will help us in smart preparation.

thanks


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Subscribed after getting the grant this morning.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

samy25 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I thought to start this thread for questions which we seem to ask in different threads right after having grant.
> 
> ...


Are you moving permanently or just making a validation trip?


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

FAIS said:


> Are you moving permanently or just making a validation trip?


permanently


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

bym007 said:


> Subscribed after getting the grant this morning.


happy landing here... btw we just checked market and aud is short.. what is the method you guys using for money management


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

samy25 said:


> happy landing here... btw we just checked market and aud is short.. what is the method you guys using for money management


Also planning to land there in May Insha Allah. 

Can you specify exactly how did you check the market? any money exchange etc?


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

RazaF said:


> Also planning to land there in May Insha Allah.
> 
> Can you specify exactly how did you check the market? any money exchange etc?


yes AA exchange islamabad and other random exchanges too.. no one have it


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

samy25 said:


> yes AA exchange islamabad and other random exchanges too.. no one have it


Ohk. Are you going to buy AUD and take money along with you or transfer it to your AUD bank account there?


----------



## gullu (Sep 25, 2014)

RazaF said:


> Ohk. Are you going to buy AUD and take money along with you or transfer it to your AUD bank account there?


I am planning to transfer to to my Australian NAB bank account. What is the moethod to transfer money to a bank account other than opening a foreign currency account?



samy25 said:


> we know the limit of 5000$ each on flight but need to know particularly Pakistani airport staff , that how they treat you.
> 
> having trouble in initial accommodation as we have no one there to fix it up. so what is the best way to do it other than airbnb.
> 
> any idea for parcel post costs for belonging which you cannot take along in 30 kg limit or best to buy from auzi.. like bed stuff blankets , quilts?


I think limit is $10,000 and if you want to take more than this limit then you need a documented proof of declared amount and source of income, tax payed etc. Please confirm from someone, I dont want you end up like model Ayyan Ali who caught last week for money laundering


----------



## farhanpk (Jan 26, 2013)

its better to transfer the amount to a bank account like NAB instead of taking with you during travel. dont take risk.


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

gullu said:


> I am planning to transfer to to my Australian NAB bank account. What is the moethod to transfer money to a bank account other than opening a foreign currency account?


I'm also planning the same and want to explore the options available for money transfer. One mode can be a telegraphic transfer via money exchange company. Dont know much details about it though.


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

gullu said:


> I am planning to transfer to to my Australian NAB bank account. What is the moethod to transfer money to a bank account other than opening a foreign currency account?
> 
> 
> 
> I think limit is $10,000 and if you want to take more than this limit then you need a documented proof of declared amount and source of income, tax payed etc. Please confirm from someone, I dont want you end up like model Ayyan Ali who caught last week for money laundering


Is $10,000 limit per person? So, if a husband and wife are travelling, each one can carry $10,000 and hence total $20,000. Right?


----------



## JaanKhan(261313) (Sep 14, 2014)

It varies from country to country, not sure about India, some Indian member, plz comment



kettlerope said:


> Is $10,000 limit per person? So, if a husband and wife are travelling, each one can carry $10,000 and hence total $20,000. Right?


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

kettlerope said:


> Is $10,000 limit per person? So, if a husband and wife are travelling, each one can carry $10,000 and hence total $20,000. Right?


See this passenger card which is usually given in flights to Australia to fill up. It mentioned the limit of AUD 10,000 or equivalent. However, its a risk to carry this much amount while travelling.


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

JaanKhan(261313) said:


> It varies from country to country, not sure about India, some Indian member, plz comment


I guess it doesn't change with with country you are flying from. It's decided by a country to which you are flying and it remain same for citizens of all the nations except there's some special treaty with a particular country.


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

RazaF said:


> See this passenger card which is usually given in flights to Australia to fill up. It mentioned the limit of AUD 10,000 or equivalent. However, its a risk to carry this much amount while travelling.


It's not a big risk. For Australia, it's not a huge amount.


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

Planning validation trip of two weeks in May, will see Adelaide and surrounding.

If we like Adelaide will move there permanently else Melbourne is a city of choice for us. Will open bank account and transfer money in that account before going. Will also carry some cash AUD.

Has anyone from Saudi got international license from Saudi and used in Australia? Is it accepted as valid for, say, 1 or 2 months?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

gullu said:


> I am planning to transfer to to my Australian NAB bank account. What is the moethod to transfer money to a bank account other than opening a foreign currency account?
> 
> 
> 
> I think limit is $10,000 and if you want to take more than this limit then you need a documented proof of declared amount and source of income, tax payed etc. Please confirm from someone, I dont want you end up like model Ayyan Ali who caught last week for money laundering


There is no limit on the cash you carry. The only requirement is that you have to declare your money if you are carrying AUD 10,000 or more.

I prefer not to carry cash over and above my 15 days expenses. If you have opened an Australian bank account, you can go to your local Pakistani bank with grant letter and tell them that you need to transfer money to your Australian account. They can make a bank draft in A$ under your name and you can deposit it in your own Australian bank account. This is the method I will use whenever I decide to move permanently although there are other methods available with banks. I just consider it safe and less problematic.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

hanali said:


> Planning validation trip of two weeks in May, will see Adelaide and surrounding.
> 
> If we like Adelaide will move there permanently else Melbourne is a city of choice for us. Will open bank account and transfer money in that account before going. Will also carry some cash AUD.
> 
> Has anyone from Saudi got international license from Saudi and used in Australia? Is it accepted as valid for, say, 1 or 2 months?


Your Saudi license will be valid for the first three months of first landing. After that you can't drive. 

I drove using my UAE license during my validation trip.


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

FAIS said:


> There is no limit on the cash you carry. The only requirement is that you have to declare your money if you are carrying AUD 10,000 or more.
> 
> I prefer not to carry cash over and above my 15 days expenses. If you have opened an Australian bank account, you can go to your local Pakistani bank with grant letter and tell them that you need to transfer money to your Australian account. They can make a bank draft in A$ under your name and you can deposit it in your own Australian bank account. This is the method I will use whenever I decide to move permanently although there are other methods available with banks. I just consider it safe and less problematic.


Bank draft seems a good option. But the point is whether bank would issue draft in USD or AUD? Banks usually offer foriegn accounts in USD or GBP and not in AUD. Please share your thoughts.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

kettlerope said:


> It's not a big risk. For Australia, it's not a huge amount.


It's not a risk at all from Australian immigration laws standpoint. You just need to declare it on the passenger card and you are good to enter with all your cash.

There is a huge risk of security if you carry 10,000 dollars all the way from Pakistan to your place in Australia.


----------



## gullu (Sep 25, 2014)

RazaF said:


> Bank draft seems a good option. But the point is whether bank would issue draft in USD or AUD? Banks usually offer foriegn accounts in USD or GBP and not in AUD. Please share your thoughts.


If you deposit any Pakistani bank draft in your Australian bank then it would take around two weeks to one month to appear in your account.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

RazaF said:


> Bank draft seems a good option. But the point is whether bank would issue draft in USD or AUD? Banks usually offer foriegn accounts in USD or GBP and not in AUD. Please share your thoughts.


My brother went to Australia as a student and he took fees of his first semester in the form of a Bank Draft. But he had to show the original signed and stamped invoice from his university. You can prepare a bank draft/ pay order from a money exchange as well. In this case, you will get good rates. 

In case of permanent migration, I believe they will require your visa copy. 

Please check with any money exchange regarding this. Negotiate on the exchange rates (you don't have this option in regular banks) and ask them to prepare a pay order. Their requirements are also less stringent.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

gullu said:


> If you deposit any Pakistani bank draft in your Australian bank then it would take around two weeks to one month to appear in your account.


Not more than 15 days. That's why, just carry some cash worth 15 days expenses. If you feel that it's less, take one month worth expenses with you.


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

FAIS said:


> My brother went to Australia as a student and he took fees of his first semester in the form of a Bank Draft. But he had to show the original signed and stamped invoice from his university. You can prepare a bank draft/ pay order from a money exchange as well. In this case, you will get good rates.
> 
> In case of permanent migration, I believe they will require your visa copy.
> 
> Please check with any money exchange regarding this. Negotiate on the exchange rates (you don't have this option in regular banks) and ask them to prepare a pay order. Their requirements are also less stringent.


That makes sense. However, there is also an option of Telegraphic transfer which money exchanges usually offer. Its also faster say 24 to 36 hrs tansaction time inspite of 15 days for DD . Do you see any cons in such mode of transfer?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

RazaF said:


> That makes sense. However, there is also an option of Telegraphic transfer which money exchanges usually offer. Its also faster say 24 to 36 hrs tansaction time inspite of 15 days for DD . Do you see any cons in such mode of transfer?


There are many methods of transferring money. Yes, telegraphic transfer is one of them and is quite fast. But I think they charge a higher fees for this. But this is a good option if someone doesn't care about the money exchange fees and want to get the money fast.


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

I think that is enough talk about how much money and stuff... The question is "How will you decide which state to choose?" As, I don't have anyone over there. I have a friend talked to him and he said go to seek.com.au and search for Job in your profession. Where ever you find more jobs move there..... Which is a bit boring really. 
I want to live in Melbourne as I have heard it has London like vibe and weather. But Perth is closer to Pakistan.

What do you guys suggest?


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

samy25 said:


> happy landing here... btw we just checked market and aud is short.. what is the method you guys using for money management


Yes, I am following AUD for a few months now. I am noticing it move from Rs.101 to 78 or so a few days. I am planning to purchase AUD as I go along. My landing plan is for Dec or Jan 2016 for validation trip, but I will keep purchasing AUD as funds permit.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

buy AUD from exchange or transfer money from bank to bank... how costly will be from one to other...


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

FAIS said:


> Your Saudi license will be valid for the first three months of first landing. After that you can't drive.
> 
> I drove using my UAE license during my validation trip.


Just ensure to make a English translation of your Saudi licence. Its common sense, but many people ignore it, until the Cop will ask for it (they can't read Arabic ).


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello to all 
I am shifting with my family in April. Got PR un dec last year. I am a civil engr by profession was working in dubai before


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Hello to all
> I am shifting with my family in April. Got PR un dec last year. I am a civil engr by profession was working in dubai before


Ali Bahi, 

1. Which Sate? 
2. How much money as fund you are taking? 
3. You have any relatives there?

Thanks


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

emran said:


> Ali Bahi, 1. Which Sate? 2. How much money as fund you are taking? 3. You have any relatives there? Thanks


Hi. I dont have any family there a few friends from my time there i use to study in Aus. 
I am taking significant amount of my savings sent online from my account of dubai to cwb aus. 
Initially going to perth. Open to move around to state where will get a field related job. 
What about you guys?


----------



## MYI (Oct 28, 2014)

As Salam u Alaikum All,

Its nice to have our own After Grant forum... I am going to Melbourne for validation trip in the last week of May'15 via Qatar Airways costing 6453 SAR return from Riyadh to Melbourne.
I have done Mechanical Engineering and working in the construction field in KSA from last six years.

Regarding Bank Account .. A friend of mine have told me that Common Wealth Bank has best services and You can open this account three months before you reach in Australia and can also transfer funds in advance. Even you can check the account status and amount online.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Although its too early for me to begin planning to open bank account as such (I am planning my validation trip in Dec/Jan '16 Inshallah), however, I heard from another user @TheExpatriate that he managed to open a bank account while he was staying Dubai, long before even his validation trip.

I will check on him soon to see which bank and how he managed that.


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

bym007 said:


> Although its too early for me to begin planning to open bank account as such (I am planning my validation trip in Dec/Jan '16 Inshallah), however, I heard from another user @TheExpatriate that he managed to open a bank account while he was staying Dubai, long before even his validation trip. I will check on him soon to see which bank and how he managed that.


 You can see all these details on bank sites. In CWB as you mentioned one can open an account 3 months in advance before landing in Aus


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

ali_sajjad86 said:


> You can see all these details on bank sites. In CWB as you mentioned one can open an account 3 months in advance before landing in Aus


I dont understand something here. If this account can be opened 3 months *before* arrival;

1. how do they know I will be arriving in 3 months ?
2. what if one cancelled their plans after opening the account ?

Thanks.


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

bym007 said:


> I dont understand something here. If this account can be opened 3 months before arrival; 1. how do they know I will be arriving in 3 months ? 2. what if one cancelled their plans after opening the account ? Thanks.


 Hello again  Well this is normally done as one has a set plan thats why they make travel arrangement and upto 3 months in advance you can open one. I did same when i use to study there. I knew my course starting date so has to reach aus before than. Secondly its your money. You are sending it. So if your plan cancel your account will remain as it is up to a specified time Before it will be blocked. But since a person is resigning his job and preparing to go i didnt understand your question properly.
How to they know? Man go to their site. You will only get the option to open an account 3 month in advancr. They dont care mate. Its your money that you are sending So sorry in advance if couldnt answer


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Hello to all
> I am shifting with my family in April. Got PR un dec last year. I am a civil engr by profession was working in dubai before


ali, from which uni did you study?


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

civil said:


> ali, from which uni did you study?


University of Sydney


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

ali_sajjad86 said:


> University of Sydney


i meant to ask about your under grad studies..


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

civil said:


> i meant to ask about your under grad studies..


UET  civil 2k5 session


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

ali_sajjad86 said:


> UET  civil 2k5 session


yeah that was my guess. 44 here.. 

how r u


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

Thread hijacking in progress...


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

hanali said:


> Thread hijacking in progress...


Sorry mate will stick to the point from now on!!


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Hello again  Well this is normally done as one has a set plan thats why they make travel arrangement and upto 3 months in advance you can open one. I did same when i use to study there. I knew my course starting date so has to reach aus before than. Secondly its your money. You are sending it. So if your plan cancel your account will remain as it is up to a specified time Before it will be blocked. But since a person is resigning his job and preparing to go i didnt understand your question properly.
> How to they know? Man go to their site. You will only get the option to open an account 3 month in advancr. They dont care mate. Its your money that you are sending So sorry in advance if couldnt answer


I get your point now. However, I was just feeding my curiosity.
On the other hand, if I need to open an account long before moving, so I can start dumping my savings into it, which bank could that be ? I am thinking a safe place, where I can start saving my money in AUD before the big move.

I will probably do my initial landing in Dec/Jan '16, and move 2 years later.


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

bym007 said:


> I get your point now. However, I was just feeding my curiosity. On the other hand, if I need to open an account long before moving, so I can start dumping my savings into it, which bank could that be ? I am thinking a safe place, where I can start saving my money in AUD before the big move. I will probably do my initial landing in Dec/Jan '16, and move 2 years later.


Well i would seriously advice against it. Better would be invest here in pak somewhere where chances of ROI. 
Everything time you'll send money its gonna cost ya. So its not wise to send money in small chunks. For me i resigned and knew when i am going so i just send aed 500 to check that cost ed me aed 150 per transaction online from my hsbc account dubai to cwb account in aus. Next time in just sent the savings that i wanted to take with me in full. Hope you get my point. 
Goodluck man and do rem me in prayers too 
Btw there are banks like NAB, NZ n a few other that let you open an account upto a year in advance.


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

OK.... I have questions for all those people who have lived in AUS. I love London Weather.... I love little cold and Rain.... I am from Multan where it is hell hot in the summer.

Which city is good and have weather like this?


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

emran said:


> OK.... I have questions for all those people who have lived in AUS. I love London Weather.... I love little cold and Rain.... I am from Multan where it is hell hot in the summer.
> 
> Which city is good and have weather like this?


I heard Victorian state fits that bill. Basically, Perth is hot, very hot.

Melbourne sees all seasons.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

emran said:


> Which city is good and have weather like this?


Any city where you can find a decent job.


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

emran said:


> OK.... I have questions for all those people who have lived in AUS. I love London Weather.... I love little cold and Rain.... I am from Multan where it is hell hot in the summer.
> 
> Which city is good and have weather like this?


Melbourne or Adelaide.

More jobs in Melbourne with more expenses and less expense with lower salary in Adelaide.

I will put in other words also. If going for job, try Melbourne. If you can establish your own business, maybe open some contracting company (no matter how small) I believe in Adelaide.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

what suburb can be best for initial one month when you will be drowned in job search... in melbourne


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

I don't think London and Melbourne's whether is similar. You will often find air-conditioners in Melbourne. Londoners probably don't know what an air-conditioner is. 

In 2014, Melbourne temperature reached 44 C during Australian open and some people collapsed during the tournament. 

But unlike Pakistan, the humidity remains less than 10%. As a Pakistani who has experienced quite hot whether with high humidity both in Pakistan and Middle East, Australian (particularly Melbourne's) weather is quite pleasant. 

So for people who are planning to buy or rent an accommodation for a longer term must consider the direction of wind, as we usually do in Pakistan.

In London, the wet and cold weather feels good for a few initial days but then people like us start wanting to see sun every other day. Maybe others feel differently but I started hating rainy conditions.

Melbourne has good job prospects but cost of living kills. A person migrating permanently to Melbourne should live in outskirts to save some money, until he/ she finds a good job. I have seen some people living in small cities in the initial days and regularly travelling to Melbourne or Sydney to attend interviews. It sometimes takes 6-9 months to get a good job. In the meantime, the individuals can stay in a small city and survive on an odd job that pays you 20 - 25 A$ per hour in small cities.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

samy25 said:


> what suburb can be best for initial one month when you will be drowned in job search... in melbourne


My choice is Geelong. Half an hour train distance to Melbourne and you can find a nice close-to-CBD two bed apartment for A$ 1000 - 1200 per month.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

FAIS said:


> My choice is Geelong. Half an hour train distance to Melbourne and you can find a nice close-to-CBD two bed apartment for A$ 1000 - 1200 per month.


Mate...who told you that it takes half an hour from Geelong to CBD? Express train takes 1 hour. Normal train takes 1 hour and 15 mins...


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Mate...who told you that it takes half an hour from Geelong to CBD? Express train takes 1 hour. Normal train takes 1 hour and 15 mins...


I traveled but you are right. I couldn't remember the travel time, maybe because of my indulgence in the scenery  Anyway, one hour or half an hour doesn't make a difference if you are living in Geelong temporarily just to attend occasional interviews in Mel.


----------



## JonDoe (Jul 17, 2014)

FAIS said:


> I don't think London and Melbourne's whether is similar. You will often find air-conditioners in Melbourne. Londoners probably don't know what an air-conditioner is.
> 
> In 2014, Melbourne temperature reached 44 C during Australian open and some people collapsed during the tournament.
> 
> ...


Hi Thanks for the comment. I was wondering could you list out some common odd job works one can take up on a temperory basis. Basically anything that will cover costs until one gets an occupation of their long term choice.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

FAIS said:


> I don't think London and Melbourne's whether is similar. You will often find air-conditioners in Melbourne. Londoners probably don't know what an air-conditioner is.
> 
> In 2014, Melbourne temperature reached 44 C during Australian open and some people collapsed during the tournament.
> 
> ...


Whether = Weather in the above post


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

JonDoe said:


> Hi Thanks for the comment. I was wondering could you list out some common odd job works one can take up on a temperory basis. Basically anything that will cover costs until one gets an occupation of their long term choice.


Any work that you can do such as operating tills, customer service etc. Please don't expect such jobs would cover all your expenses if you are moving with family (specially with children). These jobs will however help you keep your savings last a little longer if you don't land a job sooner.


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

Can any body please shed light on extra costs associated with Children (one 3 yr and one 6 months) in Aus ? 

any help will be highly appreciated.

Regards


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

FAIS said:


> Any work that you can do such as operating tills, customer service etc. Please don't expect such jobs would cover all your expenses if you are moving with family (specially with children). These jobs will however help you keep your savings last a little longer if you don't land a job sooner.


In addition to cover part of expenses from doing odd jobs, a little amount for families moving with kids shall be available from centerlink in the head of Family Tax Benefit. Not sure of the exact amount but someone else with such experience can shed some light on this aspect.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

You can check this link for more info:
http://www.humanservices.gov.au/customer/services/centrelink/family-tax-benefit-part-a-part-b

Briefly: 

*Maximum amounts of Family Tax Benefit Part A you can get for each child*. For each child aged Maximum rate of Part A per fortnight 0-12 years $176.82

*Maximum rate of FTB Part B*

These are the maximum amounts of FTB Part B you can get per family: under 5 years $150.36 each fortnightly 

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie 



RazaF said:


> In addition to cover part of expenses from doing odd jobs, a little amount for families moving with kids shall be available from centerlink in the head of Family Tax Benefit. Not sure of the exact amount but someone else with such experience can shed some light on this aspect.


----------



## gullu (Sep 25, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Mate...who told you that it takes half an hour from Geelong to CBD? Express train takes 1 hour. Normal train takes 1 hour and 15 mins...


I think Truganina is nice place as compare to Geelong. I think distance from CBD to Truganina is less than 30 minutes.


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

girlaussie said:


> You can check this link for more info:
> http://www.humanservices.gov.au/customer/services/centrelink/family-tax-benefit-part-a-part-b
> 
> Briefly:
> ...


Its really helpful. In addition to Family tax benefit, I think some amount of Rent Assistance is also offered to families with kids.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

gullu said:


> I think Truganina is nice place as compare to Geelong. I think distance from CBD to Truganina is less than 30 minutes.


Is it good place to find an odd job? For me, Truganina is like a place for a more permanent move when you get a job in Melbourne. In Geelong, there is a small CBD area I believe and thus good chance of getting temporary work. What's your opinion?


----------



## gullu (Sep 25, 2014)

FAIS said:


> Is it good place to find an odd job? For me, Truganina is like a place for a more permanent move when you get a job in Melbourne. In Geelong, there is a small CBD area I believe and thus good chance of getting temporary work. What's your opinion?


Yes Truganina is newly developed area and hence little costly as compare to Geelong. Geelong is a beautiful place to live in and to get some odd job. Totally agreed.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

any one got the residence for one month who going in may ???


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Glad you found that info useful. 

Well, rent assistance is not much really. I am bit lazy to type more on this subject, however, you may find this link useful. 

http://www.humanservices.gov.au/customer/services/centrelink/rent-assistance

Briefly: Rent Assistance is part of FTB Part A if you have dependent children, so you don't need to apply on your own. Once you applied for Part A, Centrelink will access your income, residency & other requirements, if you are eligible only then they will ask you to complete Rent Assistance form. . 

For payments say Couple, one or two children, will get $149.52 Max Fornightly Payment if their fortnightly rent is more than $420.

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie 



RazaF said:


> Its really helpful. In addition to Family tax benefit, I think some amount of Rent Assistance is also offered to families with kids.


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

samy25 said:


> any one got the residence for one month who going in may ???


planning for may


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

samy25 said:


> did u manage any initial residence?


searching. What about you?
Are you moving with family?
Which city?


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

RazaF said:


> searching. What about you?
> Are you moving with family?
> Which city?


yes..

melbourne


----------



## gullu (Sep 25, 2014)

samy25 said:


> yes..
> 
> melbourne


I will be heading to Melbourne too by end of this year or early next year. I have family out there so initial accommodation is not an issue. I will move with wife and two kidz (2.5 years and 4.5 years) so looking for some good area to live in.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

gullu said:


> I will be heading to Melbourne too by end of this year or early next year. I have family out there so initial accommodation is not an issue. I will move with wife and two kidz (2.5 years and 4.5 years) so looking for some good area to live in.


Good luck!


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

I will go for my initial entry exit in Perth for few days, and have a look if it suits me and my family. Otherwise I will also move to melbourne.. Insha Allah


----------



## MYI (Oct 28, 2014)

I am also going to Melbourne for my initial entry of 2 weeks .. Alhamdolillah a friend of friend is giving me residence hope the journey will be fun... i wish to meet all who are also planning to visit Melbourne in May


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

I will make my validation trip in Dec/Jan '16 and stay with my brother-in-law in Melbourne. I will be taking my spouse and 6 yr old daughter with me Inshallah.

As my plan is to go for a month, and get a feel for the country, so we are planning to spend a lot of time outdoors, both in Melbourne and in other cities. I will have to do substantial amounts of driving, unless my brother-in-law is free from his work .. lol...


----------



## JaanKhan(261313) (Sep 14, 2014)

Planning my validation trip in Mid May-2015.

Heading to Sydney IA


----------



## MYI (Oct 28, 2014)

samy25 said:


> what u guys think if i make a facebook page to communicate for good? if you guys agree then i will go for it?


go for it...


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

Guys,

What do you say about stamping the VISA on the passport? Will it have any issue with the Pakistan and Dubai immigration?

I am thinking of calling my wife to Dubai and go straight from here to Perth...


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

emran said:


> Guys, What do you say about stamping the VISA on the passport? Will it have any issue with the Pakistan and Dubai immigration? I am thinking of calling my wife to Dubai and go straight from here to Perth...


Hope not. I am in Pk. Flying out to Perth via Dubai on 1st
Ali


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

emran said:


> Guys,
> 
> What do you say about stamping the VISA on the passport? Will it have any issue with the Pakistan and Dubai immigration?
> 
> I am thinking of calling my wife to Dubai and go straight from here to Perth...


Don't stamp visa. Only grant letter is enough.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

I read it in forum that few people have faced lots of problem while traveling from Dubai.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## farhanpk (Jan 26, 2013)

hanali said:


> Don't stamp visa. Only grant letter is enough.


Dear No body will look at your grant letter even because they have system through which they can confirm your visa. I went to Perth from Riyadh using Singapore airline and they just asked for my passport at both Riyadh and Perth airports. but it is advisable to have grant letter during travel.


----------



## perfect stranger (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi

I used exchange company in uae here to do money transfer to my OZ bank. Process takes 2-3 days to transfer. Now I am not planning to carry huge amount during my travel and hence thinking of making a demand draft.

Any experiences getting demand draft from exchange company, cost and process involved, please let me know.


----------



## perfect stranger (Jun 8, 2012)

perfect stranger said:


> Hi
> 
> I used exchange company in uae here to do money transfer to my OZ bank. Process takes 2-3 days to transfer. Now I am not planning to carry huge amount during my travel and hence thinking of making a demand draft.
> 
> Any experiences getting demand draft from exchange company, cost and process involved, please let me know.


UAE and Ansari exchange dont process AUD demand draft. Seems we have to get AUD draft from bank. Iam not sure whether they process AUD demand draft or not . They only make USD or GBP demand draft, which is not useful as we have AUD bank account in OZ

If we do get a bank draft from bank, it will not matter whether later on we dont have an account in the bank right ? Bank draft is not tied up or have to any link with our account, I assume. Because I will be closing my UAE bank account once Iam leaving, so it will not have any impact on my demand draft right ?


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

perfect stranger said:


> UAE and Ansari exchange dont process AUD demand draft. Seems we have to get AUD draft from bank. Iam not sure whether they process AUD demand draft or not  If we do get a bank draft from bank, it will not matter whether later on we dont have an account in the bank right ? Bank draft is not tied up or have to any link with our account, I assume.


Why you dont send money bank to bank. From my hsbc it costed me aed 150 to send money to my Australian bank account ( all inclusive)


----------



## perfect stranger (Jun 8, 2012)

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Why you dont send money bank to bank. From my hsbc it costed me aed 150 to send money to my Australian bank account ( all inclusive)


Yes that would be good I assume. I did one wire transfer from uae exchange to my Oz bank. 150 aed is fine per transaction for hsbc

Is the transfer from hsbc instant and money is transferred immediately ? 

What about getting travellers cheque in UAE. Any ideas about those.

Is it recommended to have accounts in multiple banks in OZ just to be on the safe side.


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

perfect stranger said:


> Yes that would be good I assume. I did one wire transfer from uae exchange to my Oz bank. 150 aed is fine per transaction for hsbc Is the transfer from hsbc instant and money is transferred immediately ? What about getting travellers cheque in UAE. Any ideas about those. Is it recommended to have accounts in multiple banks in OZ just to be on the safe side.


Well you can open as many accounts you want. You do have to pay monthly maintaince fee usually 5-7$ for each. I just opened one in CWB.
Well i sent online myself through internet banking. Money reach within couple of days to show up in my aussi account. 
About other stuff mate sorry i dont know


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

Guys, no update from anywhere. 

What is the plan for landing for the first time with family in Perth? 

What should I do for the accomodation? 

Which area? 

What if I land there at midnight, will I be able to get a taxi who don't rob us?


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

emran said:


> Guys, no update from anywhere. What is the plan for landing for the first time with family in Perth? What should I do for the accomodation? Which area? What if I land there at midnight, will I be able to get a taxi who don't rob us?


Lol @ rob us. Come on man. I intentionally got a 10 hour stay over at dubai to reach perth mid day instead of midnight. 
Places is entirely up to you. I booked mine at airbnb for a month in east victoria park


----------



## 100junaid (Mar 27, 2014)

Dear All,

congratulations on your grants...i have a little querry in my mind. my driving license (Pakistani) is 1 year old. do i need to get an international driving license. i know that almost all the states ask permanent residents to get an australian driving license after all.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

100junaid said:


> Dear All,
> 
> congratulations on your grants...i have a little querry in my mind. my driving license (Pakistani) is 1 year old. do i need to get an international driving license. i know that almost all the states ask permanent residents to get an australian driving license after all.


if you have islamabad lic then u need not to have international lic


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

what is the situation of Islamabad air port????? we not gonna get visa label.. but still worried what if we meet dumb head people on air port?

any views?


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

100junaid said:


> Dear All,
> 
> congratulations on your grants...i have a little querry in my mind. my driving license (Pakistani) is 1 year old. do i need to get an international driving license. i know that almost all the states ask permanent residents to get an australian driving license after all.


As your lisense is in english so u dont need to have an Intl' DL. However when you apply for Aus DL they may ask you for an NOC. Procedure fo NOC is described at this link 

Driving License


----------



## perfect stranger (Jun 8, 2012)

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Lol @ rob us. Come on man. I intentionally got a 10 hour stay over at dubai to reach perth mid day instead of midnight.
> Places is entirely up to you. I booked mine at airbnb for a month in east victoria park


How does airbnb work out. Is it similar to booking.com where we book by providing credit card details. Also airbnb is from people renting out their property instead of hotels, right ? But price wise airbnb is very good.

Even Iam thinking of avoiding to land in Sydney in the night and checking for day time landing. It aint Dubai , where you can land any time it seems


----------



## 100junaid (Mar 27, 2014)

well i have a lahore license. i dont think i still need an int lic. right???


----------



## 100junaid (Mar 27, 2014)

samy25 said:


> what is the situation of Islamabad air port????? we not gonna get visa label.. but still worried what if we meet dumb head people on air port?
> 
> any views?


why r u worried about visa label. on the grant letter, it is clearly mentioned that australian visa is label free...


----------



## JaanKhan(261313) (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi Samy!

I travelled to Sydney from Isb airport last month.
At that time, I did not have my PR and was on visit visa.

did not have any label on my Passport but to my surprise, no body asked me to show any kind of evidence etc.

Now, going for validation trip in mid May with my family.
And this time again with no labels, shud be fine, you need not to worry.

Just keep the grant-letters print outs and u will be fine.








samy25 said:


> what is the situation of Islamabad air port????? we not gonna get visa label.. but still worried what if we meet dumb head people on air port?
> 
> any views?


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

Guys... 

1- TT via western union to NAB
2- TT via Standard chartered FC account to NAB
3- TT via money exchanger???

need your valuable suggestions?
we want to travel stress free, not willing to have big amount in pockets. so advice what you feel better

from PAK to aus


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

samy25 said:


> Guys...
> 
> 1- TT via western union to NAB
> 2- TT via Standard chartered FC account to NAB
> ...


Did you enquire Western Union about their charges for TT?


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

RazaF said:


> Did you enquire Western Union about their charges for TT?


NAhhhh.. but they charger higher than otherzzz, i will update after checking


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

samy25 said:


> NAhhhh.. but they charger higher than otherzzz, i will update after checking


Hmm..

For SC you need to open an FC account. 
For FC account you have to maintain a min. balance 
Also that FC account would be opened in either US$ or GBP and not in AUD
For converting your PKR to USD first, you have to take out cash and go to money changer, buy USD and then deposit to you FC account. after that you would pay bank some fee for tansferring USD after converting to AUD & TT to your NAB account. :juggle:


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

RazaF said:


> Hmm..
> 
> For SC you need to open an FC account.
> For FC account you have to maintain a min. balance
> ...


too much hassle.. now guide some thing better


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

samy25 said:


> too much hassle.. now guide some thing better


TT via money exchanger seems better.

however, check with Western Union first, how much they charge?

Btw AUD is picking up agin from low of PKR 77+ to 80+ now


----------



## 100junaid (Mar 27, 2014)

samy25 said:


> BTW group is here to meet up on social media
> 
> please join
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/472514856229612/?fref=nf


nice job !:fingerscrossed:


----------



## 100junaid (Mar 27, 2014)

samy25 said:


> BTW group is here to meet up on social media
> 
> please join
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/472514856229612/?fref=nf


joined


----------



## 100junaid (Mar 27, 2014)

RazaF said:


> As your lisense is in english so u dont need to have an Intl' DL. However when you apply for Aus DL they may ask you for an NOC. Procedure fo NOC is described at this link
> 
> Driving License


thanks raza for ur help... i have confirmed from many resources that i dont need an intl driving lic...any one else having detailed info regarding this NOC thing???


----------



## gullu (Sep 25, 2014)

RazaF said:


> TT via money exchanger seems better.
> 
> however, check with Western Union first, how much they charge?
> 
> Btw AUD is picking up agin from low of PKR 77+ to 80+ now


If anyone of you have any foreign debit/credit card, then https://transferwise.com/ is really a good service. They provide best transfer fee and conversion rate. I will use this service to transfer funds from my American debit card to NAB.


----------



## 100junaid (Mar 27, 2014)

samy25 said:


> u didnt join yet..


done now


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

100junaid said:


> thanks raza for ur help... i have confirmed from many resources that i dont need an intl driving lic...any one else having detailed info regarding this NOC thing???


Along with the NOC one need to get it attested as well. 
Foreign consulate attest both NOC and DL. That is needed to apply for Aus DL as far as my research goes. Once in AU we also need to get it attested at our consulate there ( that can be done by sending docs through courier to canberra ) our consulate has a form as well on their site. 
Hope this helps everyone.


----------



## farhanpk (Jan 26, 2013)

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Along with the NOC one need to get it attested as well.
> Foreign consulate attest both NOC and DL. That is needed to apply for Aus DL as far as my research goes. Once in AU we also need to get it attested at our consulate there ( that can be done by sending docs through courier to canberra ) our consulate has a form as well on their site.
> Hope this helps everyone.


Is there any one who received NOC from karachi? if someone has some info about how to get it then plz let me know. thanks.


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

farhanpk said:


> Is there any one who received NOC from karachi? if someone has some info about how to get it then plz let me know. thanks.


Got to Clifton DL office and Wirte a letter to SP Driving Lisense stating that u are proceeding abroad and in need of an NOC. attach copy of ur DL and NIC with the application and submit it to Room no. 1.. ul get NOC in couple of days. take this NOC to Ministry of Foriegn affairs alongwith documents original and copy of ur NIC and DL. After submission, u will get original noc and copy of DL attested the next day. hope this helps


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Is this NOC required for converting the Pakistani DL into Aussie DL ?


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

bym007 said:


> Is this NOC required for converting the Pakistani DL into Aussie DL ?


You cant convert. This is just the pre requisite to get the license directly otherwise you have to go learner permit n stuff. 
Through this route you can get to the driving test directly to get permanent license


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

ali_sajjad86 said:


> You cant convert. This is just the pre requisite to get the license directly otherwise you have to go learner permit n stuff.
> Through this route you can get to the driving test directly to get permanent license


In simpler words, by having an NOC you will skip the learner's test and lessons and go directly to practical driving test?


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

bym007 said:


> In simpler words, by having an NOC you will skip the learner's test and lessons and go directly to practical driving test?


I guess so. Will find out in couple of weeks. I am flying out on 1st


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

Is there any advantage of getting NICOP before proceeding Aus?


----------



## gullu (Sep 25, 2014)

bym007 said:


> In simpler words, by having an NOC you will skip the learner's test and lessons and go directly to practical driving test?


Are you sure that you can skip driving lessons too by having NOC? I heard that you can only skip Learner licence but you have to take lessons in any case.


----------



## Solidmac (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi friends... I have UK's driving licence. Do I need to get an Australian one?? Is my UK one is valid there in Australia.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Solidmac said:


> Hi friends... I have UK's driving licence. Do I need to get an Australian one?? Is my UK one is valid there in Australia.


Did you ever find an answer to this question. I am in similar situation and need clarification.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

I hope you realise UK & Australia are two different countries so you would require an Australian driver licence if you are moving permanently. 

However, if you are a valid licence holder of a Recognised country I.e UK you do not have to pass knowledge and driving tests when applying for a car (class C) or rider (class R) licence.

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



Solidmac said:


> Hi friends... I have UK's driving licence. Do I need to get an Australian one?? Is my UK one is valid there in Australia.


----------



## allee (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi guys, 
I want to ask a question regarding VEVO. 
I am getting error(3) message while checking my grant status on VEVO have you also faced the same problem? If yes what is the solution for that ?
I got my 189 visa grant in feb 2015 and at that time the error was there and still it is. 
Seniors waiting for your reply and suggestions, i am worried. :-(

Regards


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Did you try using your grant number?

Girl Aussie 



allee said:


> Hi guys,
> I want to ask a question regarding VEVO.
> I am getting error(3) message while checking my grant status on VEVO have you also faced the same problem? If yes what is the solution for that ?
> Regards


----------



## taz_mt (Aug 15, 2014)

guess i'm also a "after grant" now..


----------



## Visionary (Jul 18, 2014)

Subscribing, awaiting Grant, IAi also will be travelling from Riyadh to Melbourne, looking at bank options.


----------



## allee (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi Girl Aussie ,

I have tried with TRN and visa Grant # nothing is working. :-(


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

You may contact DIBP for help.

Girl Aussie



allee said:


> Hi Girl Aussie ,
> 
> I have tried with TRN and visa Grant # nothing is working. :-(


----------



## Visionary (Jul 18, 2014)

Got mine today , Alhumdulilah! Now onto the move.


----------



## taz_mt (Aug 15, 2014)

Visionary said:


> Got mine today , Alhumdulilah! Now onto the move.


congrats


----------



## ENGR-189 (Mar 14, 2015)

allee said:


> Hi Girl Aussie ,
> 
> I have tried with TRN and visa Grant # nothing is working. :-(


Hi,
I assume that you are using IE, if that's the case suggest using a different browser like Chrome...
Good Luck!


----------



## allee (Apr 7, 2015)

I have never checked it on explorer i don't use it. I checked it on chrome.


----------



## taz_mt (Aug 15, 2014)

is there any issue, if my passport is about to expire in less than 6 months. and I travel to make the validation trip?


----------



## sanazahidkhan (May 23, 2014)

Visionary said:


> Got mine today , Alhumdulilah! Now onto the move.


Visionary when did u apply??


----------



## Visionary (Jul 18, 2014)

sanazahidkhan said:


> Visionary when did u apply??


Timeline dates are in signature. Visa application+ payment was made in Spetember 2014


----------



## sanazahidkhan (May 23, 2014)

Visionary said:


> Timeline dates are in signature. Visa application+ payment was made in Spetember 2014


I am sorry. I am using the phone app. It does not sjow signatures.


----------



## sanazahidkhan (May 23, 2014)

Visionary said:


> Timeline dates are in signature. Visa
> application+ payment was made in Spetember 2014


I am sorry. I am using the phone app. It does not show signatures.


----------



## Visionary (Jul 18, 2014)

No Issues


----------



## sanazahidkhan (May 23, 2014)

hehe


----------



## Visionary (Jul 18, 2014)

Planned landing March 2016. Anyone knows best fare from RUH to MEL


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

gullu said:


> http://goo.gl/t7b6xE
> 
> There is a sheet for every purpose


And nobody ever fills that sheet


----------



## sanazahidkhan (May 23, 2014)

People will IOM offer concession fares to australia only on our first entry or will they also assist us when we are finally resettling?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

You only get the special flight fares (and extra luggage allowance) on your *first trip* to Australia with the visa. If you plan to make a validation trip and return to Pakistan afterwards, you won't be able to get a cheaper fare via IOM for the "real" re-location trip.


----------



## sanazahidkhan (May 23, 2014)

espresso said:


> You only get the special flight fares (and extra luggage allowance) on your first trip to Australia with the visa. If you plan to make a validation trip and return to Pakistan afterwards, you won't be able to get a cheaper fare via IOM for the "real" re-location trip.


So what if i buy our tickets the first time then will they offer the extra baggage allowance and reduced fares when we are actually moving?


----------



## sanazahidkhan (May 23, 2014)

espresso said:


> You only get the special flight fares (and extra luggage allowance) on your first trip to Australia with the visa. If you plan to make a validation trip and return to Pakistan afterwards, you won't be able to get a cheaper fare via IOM for the "real" re-location trip.


Also does it matter if we are moving from our home country or any.other country?? Because we live in saudi arabia...


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Contact IOM directly via email, if you have questions - procedures might have changed and I have no idea what happens if you already live somewhere else. When we contacted the office in Vienna in early 2013, we were told that we could only get the concession fare if the visa was not validated yet, which means you cannot "save" it for the second trip in any scenario.

Don't set your expectations too high, by the way. They got us an Emirates flight for the same price as the cheapest flight we found (British Airways, and I'm so glad we did not have to fly with them ), plus double the normal luggage allowance. It was no bargain but in my opinion it's worth it just for the extra luggage allowance. 

Do you have to make a separate validation trip? You could push the flight as far back as possible and then just move on the first trip...


----------



## sanazahidkhan (May 23, 2014)

espresso said:


> Contact IOM directly via email, if you have questions - procedures might have changed and I have no idea what happens if you already live somewhere else. When we contacted the office in Vienna in early 2013, we were told that we could only get the concession fare if the visa was not validated yet, which means you cannot "save" it for the second trip in any scenario.
> 
> Don't set your expectations too high, by the way. They got us an Emirates flight for the same price as the cheapest flight we found (British Airways, and I'm so glad we did not have to fly with them ), plus double the normal luggage allowance. It was no bargain but in my opinion it's worth it just for the extra luggage allowance.
> 
> Do you have to make a separate validation trip? You could push the flight as far back as possible and then just move on the first trip...


Espresso we dont plan to move yet....hoping for an internal transfer at work...which will definitely cross our first entry deadline...


----------



## sanazahidkhan (May 23, 2014)

People what is the best rate i can get from karachi to perth....thru emirates...anyone? And is it thru any specific website?


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

sanazahidkhan said:


> People what is the best rate i can get from karachi to perth....thru emirates...anyone? And is it thru any specific website?


Any website cannot give you quote less than the price available on website of airline.

Just check the airline websites and compare prices yourself.

Or use IDEALO comparison site and you will get comparison of fares. It might give you some funny combinations but for comparison purpose its good. Once you decide on airline, you might want to book it from idealo or from airline website itself. The decision is yours.


----------



## gullu (Sep 25, 2014)

sanazahidkhan said:


> People what is the best rate i can get from karachi to perth....thru emirates...anyone? And is it thru any specific website?


Being a Google Fan Boy, I would recommend Google Flights
https://www.google.com/flights/


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

newyearboy said:


> Hello Membes,
> 
> I am traveling to Sydney on 1,May 2015 but i have no clue if we have to go for the polio vaccination before travel.
> 
> ...


For you old dose plus old certificate is OK. 

For kid, follow the routine vaccine plan for immunization. I have no clue regarding additional polio vaccine dose in case of kids.


----------



## akashif (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello friends,

Can someone please provide IOM email address to check for flight tickets from them ?


----------



## gullu (Sep 25, 2014)

akashif said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Can someone please provide IOM email address to check for flight tickets from them ?


If you are currently residing in Pakistan, I would suggest you contact our local IOM office to find out if there is any concessional fare and baggage allowance they can offer you locally.

International Organization for Migration
TEL: +92 51 230 7841 – 57
Email: [email protected]


----------



## akashif (Aug 28, 2013)

sorry for the re-post... by mistake


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Go to Contact Us | International Organization for Migration and select a country on the left under "IOM Worldwide" (yes, it's a bit hidden).


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

sanazahidkhan said:


> People what is the best rate i can get from karachi to perth....thru emirates...anyone? And is it thru any specific website?


Hello Sanazahidkhan

Have you booked your flight? Did you contact IOM? I am planning to move to Perth in June. If you have any relevant information please share .

Thanks in advance


----------



## sanazahidkhan (May 23, 2014)

babajani said:


> Hello Sanazahidkhan
> 
> Have you booked your flight? Did you contact IOM? I am planning to move to Perth in June. If you have any relevant information please share .
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yes we sure have booked our seats for perth for early august. We are travelling through Emirates from karachi to perth. We booked our flights through the website and for 2 adults 2 children n 1 infant we paid around just a little less than SR19000. I did contact IOM but they never replied sorry to say. And as we are going only for a validation trip i did not waste my time trying to contact them. I have heard they are of no good anyway. haan if you want the extra luggage you might want to consider them. do let me know their rates!


----------



## punjabiann (Feb 13, 2015)

akashif said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Can someone please provide IOM email address to check for flight tickets from them ?


DO tell us the information of IOM like how much concession in Fare with how much bagage limit.


----------



## danhkhan (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello everyone..

I am planning to move to Adelaide in start of August.
Can someone please share the initial TO DO things after reaching there..
Please share the link of thread/s if you have seen information regarding my question.
I am unable to find them by now.

Regards


----------



## akashif (Aug 28, 2013)

punjabiann said:


> DO tell us the information of IOM like how much concession in Fare with how much bagage limit.


I sent them an email and they gave the standard approximate rates i.e. Adult 86,000, Child 70,000 & Infant 19,000 with 40 kg baggage allowance.


----------



## danhkhan (Mar 10, 2015)

akashif said:


> I sent them an email and they gave the standard approximate rates i.e. Adult 86,000, Child 70,000 & Infant 19,000 with 40 kg baggage allowance.


Hello KAshif,

Which state you are moving to? and can you share the airlines as well which they offered?

Thanks


----------



## Akotas (Feb 10, 2015)

*Validation Trip*

I have a random question. I have a 190 visa for QLD. I am planning a validation trip ie initial entry to Australia soon. This is more like a holiday trip and I have a prospective interview also. I won't be moving till I get a new job offer. 

Is it absolutely necessary to enter Australia through Queensland? Can I enter through another state initially?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Akotas said:


> I have a random question. I have a 190 visa for QLD. I am planning a validation trip ie initial entry to Australia soon. This is more like a holiday trip and I have a prospective interview also. I won't be moving till I get a new job offer.
> 
> Is it absolutely necessary to enter Australia through Queensland? Can I enter through another state initially?


for validation, can enter to any state any place in Oz.
though 2 years committment wont start untill you actually move to QLD.


----------



## PakSpinKing (May 21, 2015)

I have few questions,

1) Can I take used computer parts with me like Motherboard, CPU, GPU? 

2) What is the average living cost per person per week in Melbourne? If we only include food and rent expenses.

3) Anyone having experience of sending money via Transfer Wise Dot Com? What is the cheapest option? 

4) What is the cheapest option to travel to Melbourne from Lahore, Islamabad or Karachi?

5) What is driving license test cost? 

6) Funny, Are there any 70cc/100cc like bikes we can buy for moving around in the city, cost?


----------



## gullu (Sep 25, 2014)

PakSpinKing said:


> I have few questions,
> 
> 3) Anyone having experience of sending money via Transfer Wise Dot Com? What is the cheapest option?


Transferwise service doesn't work in Pakistan.


----------



## PakSpinKing (May 21, 2015)

gullu said:


> Transferwise service doesn't work in Pakistan.


Well, does it work in UAE?
any other cheaper option to send money in Aus account?
plus how much dollars can I carry with me? someone mentioned a limit per person.


----------



## prasadg (Sep 16, 2013)

*Hi All*

Hoping to move to Sydney in December with the Family. I have a little worry and concern about some of the news titles coming out about Child Care. For sure we both have to work in sydney to get better sure for others as well i think. But to keep a child in day care the avg cost is about eye widened 100 $ per Day. So what are the options, alternatives there. Are there any help from the Gov. financially ???

Any comment on this .....


----------



## akashif (Aug 28, 2013)

danhkhan said:


> Hello KAshif,
> 
> Which state you are moving to? and can you share the airlines as well which they offered?
> 
> Thanks


Hello danhkhan, 

We'll be moving to Melbourne initially. The airline offered by IOM is Emirates as they have some kind of contract with them.


----------



## gullu (Sep 25, 2014)

akashif said:


> Hello danhkhan,
> 
> We'll be moving to Melbourne initially. The airline offered by IOM is Emirates as they have some kind of contract with them.


What are their current rates and how much transit will you have in Dubai?


----------



## akashif (Aug 28, 2013)

gullu said:


> What are their current rates and how much transit will you have in Dubai?


We didn't book our tickets through IOM. Got better fares on Thai Airlines...


----------



## JaanKhan(261313) (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi guys, validation trip in progress here 

Apart from getting an entry stamp on our passports from the immigration officer, there is no other mandatory step, right?

since I am here on my company tour, so did not go for medicare/centerlink/bank-account etc, coz have no time for it.

I am not missing any must-do item, right fellas?


----------



## annie_chow (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi

Hope you guys can help me out over here.

I applied for a UAE police clearance through the consulate over here in Pakistan in the beginning of March. Even though its been more than 3 months they keep telling me the clearance will come "soon". My husband and I have submitted all of our other clearance certificates and this is the only piece of document that is holding our application back.

Anyone over here experienced the same thing?


----------



## akashif (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Apologies for the question that I'm about to ask as it has been discussed a lot but I'm unable to reach a conclusion. 

So has anyone recently transferred money from Pakistan to Oz bank account? What was the most convenient way to do this also that incurs minimum charges & good exchange rates? 

TIA


----------



## firoz85 (Feb 23, 2015)

annie_chow said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope you guys can help me out over here.
> 
> ...


Hi Anni

My wife is experiencing the same thing via UAE embassy in Srilanka. They misplaced the pouch and then they forgot to send the passport extension page that we gave them . So we wasted 3 months with them. It doesnt apply to everyone and you might get it soon. the diplomatic pouch comes in at the end of everyweek containing the PCCs. Check up with them while arranging for alternate method mentioned below also

Due to that it is getting delayed. It is better if you can try and apply through some one you know in UAE . It takes less than a week apparently. Good luck


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

annie_chow said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope you guys can help me out over here.
> 
> ...


Hi,

UAE police have an online facility to issue good conduct certificate. Instead of going to the consulate, apply it online using the following link.

The have a delivery process as well.

http://www.dubaipolice.gov.ae/dp/english/e_services.jsp?Page=72&itemId=72


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Did anyone look at shipping 20ft container from Jeddah to Melbourne?

I am looking my household stuff and possibly looking for a sharing partner. Move will be probably sometime next year.

Thanks.


----------

